# tern breeding with reds?



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

What do you guys think.. I have 3 reds that spawn all the time, I decided to get a tern and put him in the mix to see if I could get it to breed with them. Here are some pics from today. The pair on the left are dropping eggs right now. The small one at the back right is the tern and the other female red which is full of eggs is on the right. Hope you all can see that they are all in their breeding ( dark/black ) colour including the tern.
As of yet I have not seen the tern dig but I think that the change in colour could be a sign that it is possibly interested.
Thought it would be cool to share. Ill keep every one posted if anything happens.

View attachment 109699


View attachment 109700


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

You 100% sure it is a tern?


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

it looks like a red to me


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ditto!



kirch24 said:


> it looks like a red to me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a red to me


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

100% tern... Its yellow when its not dark like in the pic. I have, 2 this one and a 13incher in another tank


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well technically they are both Nattereri. This has been done before, all the offspring looked like red belly nattereri as oppossed to ternetzi nattereri.

I believe someone even had a picture of one of the young.....

That being said, you have any other pictures to show its a tern better.........


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

GL!


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

ill get some pics when its colour changes back,... I didnt think that terns have been bred in the home aquarium, let alone a "cross" ( I know they are both natts).
Anyone have pics of red/tern cross. I was hoping the offspring would show some yellow. Maybe red and yellow.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

xtreme_s10 said:


> ill get some pics when its colour changes back,... I didnt think that terns have been bred in the home aquarium, let alone a "cross" ( I know they are both natts).
> Anyone have pics of red/tern cross. I was hoping the offspring would show some yellow. Maybe red and yellow.


Yes they have been bred in the home aquarium. Ternetzi is nattereri dna wise they are the same species there is no such species as pygocentrus ternetzi, ternetzi is just a varient of nattereri.

A guy in Ohio bred ternetzi variant with regular nattereri, and the off spring are just like plain old nattereri. The plain nattereri gene is dominant over the ternetzi gene.( now maybe it will be different for you, I dont know)

Still very neat if thats the case that this happend for you.







Not trying to put you down or anything, maybe you can be the first to document this well.

Maybe Frank will chime in on what I said to verify it, but I know it to be true.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it look like a red to me....


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I know it looks like a red because it is dark...... It is a tern....


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Your very lucky to have your fish breeding this often, and 2 pairs! What size tank and set up are you running? and also how old are your P's?

Thanks,
-Justin


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Why not try the same thing but with a piraya and nota tern?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> Why not try the same thing but with a piraya and nota tern?


Because breeding piraya has never been done in the home aquarium. I think some day a person with a huge tank that replicates their natural habitat very well will breed them.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it is definately a red belly piranha. a male i would say. you dont have a tern in that tank, sorry.
wes


----------



## p_luv (May 26, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it is definately a red belly piranha. a male i would say. you dont have a tern in that tank, sorry.
> wes


Sorry wes, know it all, it's definately a tern. This is my buddy, I sold him it last week. Previous owner of this tern was Rooner, you can ask him too. It has changed colour dramatically over a period of a week. I dont have any pics nemore of him but if I did you guys would be eatin ur words. Before getting in this tank he was a purplish colour with a some yellow highlights around his belly. There was no way in hell it was a red.

ROONER can also vouch for this.

Definately a tern


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks p_luv.

Wes..... Your wrong its a tern
I hate when ppl get on here and think they know everything about sh*t. I just thought I would share what is happening in my tank,,, and thought it was kinda cool. Ive owned P's for almost 15 years, I know what I have in my tank,, Like I said when it changes back to its normal colour.... yellow i will post some pics...
Please dont tell me what i have in my tanks,,,, i already know.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

show me a pic where it looks like a tern. that looks like a male red in breeding colors to me. bottom line. you dont like it oh f*cking well i will still tell you my opinion. if im wrong so be it but from that pic i am not wrong.
wes


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> show me a pic where it looks like a tern. that looks like a male red in breeding colors to me. bottom line. you dont like it oh f*cking well i will still tell you my opinion. if im wrong so be it but from that pic i am not wrong.
> wes


Here... does he look like a tern now??? Dont think I asked you if it was a tern or not so your opinion is not needed.

View attachment 110310

View attachment 110311


Here is my other one... or is it some kind of unknown sea cow?









View attachment 110312


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Off topic, but I think you will agree that the original pic doesnt do your Tern justice since it really did look like a Red. Plus Wes said "I could be wrong." Honestly, until you posted those pics, it looked like a red to me.

Regardless, nice Tern...Keep us updated with the breeding activity.

Tom


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Off topic, but I think you will agree that the original pic doesnt do your Tern justice since it really did look like a Red. Plus Wes said "I could be wrong." Honestly, until you posted those pics, it looked like a red to me.
> 
> Regardless, nice Tern...Keep us updated with the breeding activity.
> 
> Tom


I realize the first pic doesnt show the colour of the tern, but that was the point... It was dark, possibly because it was going to breed with my reds. I wasnt asking what type of P it is... I just thought it was cool that the tern was showing signs of breeding and I wanted to share what was happening with the members here.

thanks for the comment, and I will keep everyone updated if it does breed with the reds


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the post, although it got a little off topic keep us updated.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

so did it loose its breeding colors ? or did you dig those pics up


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its a red.

terns have clear eyes


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

It lost its dark colour so I took a pic... the red in its eyes is from the flash....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nice tern


----------

